
Show HN: Lorempdf.com – Create sample PDFs quick and easy - flomei
https://www.lorempdf.com/
======
flomei
Hey! I built a little site to create dummy PDF files. This can be useful for
media professionals, especially those working in process automation.

For various reasons you do not want to use real customer data, so you often
start up InDesign, create a document with whatever text or image in it and
write a PDF from this. Obviously this always takes some time.

To make this process easier, I have finalized lorempdf.com at the weekend. It
has been in a "90% done" status for quite some time, but I still had to
approve my app for production mode with Unsplash. As I have finally finished
this, this little project is good to go.

Read more here: [https://www.flomei.de/en/blog/2020/08/17/lorempdf-create-
sam...](https://www.flomei.de/en/blog/2020/08/17/lorempdf-create-sample-pdfs-
quick-and-easy/)

Or just give it a try, it's really easy to use. ;-)

Oh, I forgot: Any feedback is welcome, I'm really happy if you used it and
write me a few lines on what I could make better.

